# [SOLVED] Windows 7 B8 BSOD



## sk8terkev10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Getting a 0x100000B8 BSOD

· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· Original OS - Windows 7
· OS Pre-installed 
· Age of system - about 1.5 years
· Never re-installed OS

· CPU - Intel Core i7 Q740
· Video Card - nVidia GeForce 310M
· MotherBoard - Not sure, can't figure out
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - Copied from website of this laptop's specs


> AC ADAPTER
> 90W (19V x 4.74A) 100-240V AC Adapter
> BATTERY
> Li-Ion (48Wh, 6-Cell)


· System Manufacturer - Toshiba
· Exact model number - Satellite A665-S6094


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 B8 BSOD*

Hi - 

All dumps named NVIDIA video as the probable cause - 

```
[font=lucida console]nvlddmkm.sys    Fri Dec 17 00:09:47 2010 (4D0AF09B)
nvBridge.kmd    Fri Dec 17 00:05:04 2010 (4D0AEF80)[/font]
```
Update NVIDIA drivers - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nvlddmkm.sys 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112911-20841-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 30 01:50:27.572 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:15:56.618
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+ff8b9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xB8_nvlddmkm+ff8b9
Bugcheck code 100000B8
Arguments fffff880`032920c0 fffffa80`041a4250 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1.90
BiosReleaseDate = 12/23/10
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite A665
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102911-21122-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 29 20:41:27.234 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:31:42.280
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+ff8b9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xB8_nvlddmkm+ff8b9
Bugcheck code 100000B8
Arguments fffffa80`049a0b60 fffff880`032920c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1.90
BiosReleaseDate = 12/23/10
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite A665
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\100211-18454-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Oct  2 10:19:00.930 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:36.976
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+ff8b9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xB8_nvlddmkm+ff8b9
Bugcheck code 100000B8
Arguments fffffa80`08c91060 fffff880`032920c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 1.90
BiosReleaseDate = 12/23/10
SystemManufacturer = TOSHIBA
SystemProductName = Satellite A665
MaxSpeed:     1730
CurrentSpeed: 1729
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## sk8terkev10 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 B8 BSOD*

Thanks for the help! Will try and see if it helps!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 B8 BSOD*

Please let us know how things go.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## sk8terkev10 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 B8 BSOD*

So far everything is ok, but the BSODs happened quite sporadically, so we shall see.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 B8 BSOD*

Thank you for posting back.


----------

